# Need a replacement frame for my screen window.



## david roark (May 3, 2016)

I own a Skyline 1993, Layton 2610.  frame is very thin 22"x 11".  window has a louver glass opening and is solid on the ends.
Looking for either the frame or just the frame material.

David


----------

